# have i bought a heap or are these bad pics



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

a bit concerned, got carried away with ebay excitement, i was looking for a cheap 4x4 to use with a motorbike rack and transport my motocross bike.

theres not many close to me and i saw this one and got it for 460 with 6 months mot, all the questions i asked the chap answered and it seems like a suitable cheap 4x4 for my second car needs

after winning the auction i have been looking at other cheap fronteras and they have a richer colour and shine to their body and this got me thinking how poor the one i bought looks in these pics, i knew the pics were not the best, now it looks like poor camera phone pics and its been raining too, what im worried about is the body is dull and faded and minging, i know its a cheapo car but i dont want something that is an eyesore, i can tidy the wheels up etc.

what do you people think, ya reckon it will be ok

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....EAFB:IT&viewitem=&item=130111397255&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Let's see Dave work his magic on this one :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh dear.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

If Ive learnt anything since joining this forum its this...paintwork doesnt matter. People like Dave can make something shite look great in a days hard work. Obviously its not worth paying Dave to do that as it only cost Â£460 but a days graft with decent cleaning gear should see it looking much better IMO.

If you were local I would happily have a go myself with the Porter Cable but I doubt that Frontera would make it to Leeds and back from Ayrshire! :wink:

My Dad and I share an old Vitara (one of the bigger ones) that we got for a couple of grand for tip runs, taking the dog out etc too. Seems a lot of people do this.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> taking the dog out


Might of touched a nerve there.

Still, it's only Â£460 eh sare^baw's?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > taking the dog out
> ...


lost me?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Morning Leg

Just implying he may have bought a dog!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I don't mean a dog, I mean a dog.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Widget said:


> I don't mean a dog, I mean a dog.


Morning m8, Im up too early, obvious what you meant now.

Is it strange that I have an urge to have a go at this Frontera with the PC?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Don't do it. You'll break the blokes heart if it turns out well.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

sare^baw's said:


> have i bought a heap or are these bad pics


both

and well done to you, I think that is the first time I have seen the word 'excitment' used in the same sentence as 'Frontera'.

I am sure it will be fine for what you need, Â£460 ffs, can't go wrong.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> > have i bought a heap or are these bad pics
> ...


RAOFL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I drove one one  loved the seperate wiper controls :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> I think that is the first time I have seen the word 'excitment' used in the same sentence as 'Frontera'.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

oh ha ha lets have a laugh at my expence 

thanks for the PC offer leg so nice of you to offer but pity i am so far away and at this time it is easrly to know whether the frontera would make it.

i know fronteras do not have a good reputation but its a cheap 4x4 and i just hope its mechanically ok and looks ok

if its rank i can always sell it again on ebay

heres the questions i asked and his answers

 hi you say the front tyres are new, what condition are the rear tyres and will they need replacing soon

how is the battery does it start every day and hold charge and if left a few days does it still start

what condition is the exhaust in, has any of it been repaired or replaced recently or will any part of the exhaust need attention soon

how does the 4 x 4 work any problems there

when driving is there any knocks, rumbles or unusual noises when driving, accelerating or driving round corners

does the vehicle go thru water or oil and are there any fluid leaks at all

has there been any welding work done

any service history with the vehicle

how long have you owned the vehicle and is it registered to your home address where the car can be collected from

is there anything that would require done to pass its next mot when it comes round

sorry for all the questions but i cant make it to view the vehicle so just asking what i thought, hope you can get back soon

can you tell me if the engine sounds ok and if there is any problem selecting any of the gears and do all the electrics work ok



hi i am looking for 500 but the reserve is 400 . there is nothing wrong with the car
the rear tyres are fine they are about half way through there life.the battery is perfect always starts it.the exhaust is fine never been welded and wont need any parts replacing . the 4x4 selects fine i have used it once or twice and engaged no problems . there are no noises that i can hear and it drives fine . it never uses oil or water .there are no leaks on the car . its not been welded but has a bit of rust on the sill drivers side not in a hole yet and past the test fine . i have no service history but i have receipts for all the work i have had done . yes registerd to my home and you can collect there .i doubt it will need anything for test next time its only done about 1000 miles since its test its just a second car for me and it dont get used so i decided to sell it


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

any suggestions what i should look for before handing the money over

if it looks really hideous can i or should i walk away

ooh dear :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sare^baw's said:


> any suggestions what i should look for before handing the money over
> 
> if it looks really hideous can i or should i walk away
> 
> ooh dear :lol:


If its not as described you can walk away personally I'd run now :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

If you don't mine taking the bad feedback on ebay i would walk away from it.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

barton TT said:


> If you don't mine taking the bad feedback on ebay i would walk away from it.


looking at the guys feedback he has failed to follow thru with a couple of things he bought and sold, recenlty a quad bike he never bought.

i can take the negative feedback if its for the best but im having mixed feelings, it might be not that bad and the pics and rain are making it look poor, its hard to decide as the ics are not good enough to be sure.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

sare^baw's said:


> there is nothing wrong with the car


Apart from it being an L-reg Vauxhall Frontera. They were never particularly good when new, so c15 years on I wouldn't be expecting much more than basic start & stop.

The "stop" bit is of course entirely optional if it's at your request, and completely irreversible when implemented unilaterally by the vehicle :lol:

But, as John C says, for Â£460, what's the worst that could happen (see comments re "stop", above), and where are you going to get anything better from for that sort of money? Be brave, live dangerously (again, see comments re "stop"!), go get it!

Are you an AA member? Now would be a good time to join ...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Am I understanding this correctly, you didn't go and see/drive it before winning the auction? Sounds like a recipe for disaster. I would never buy a vehicle on which my life depended without seeing it/driving/riding it first. "Good luck" is all I'll say.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> Am I understanding this correctly, you didn't go and see/drive it before winning the auction? Sounds like a recipe for disaster. I would never buy a vehicle on which my life depended without seeing it/driving/riding it first. "Good luck" is all I'll say.


obviousy i test it before i hand over the full cash and if not as described i will walk away, im not going to pay first and then wonder what i have just bought, its only a 460 car and i have taken a risk but its not a lot of money and if its rank i can ebay it again.

for what its for, it does not matter if its a little rough as long as its reliable and is not going to cost me money


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

sare^baw's said:


> obviousy i test it before i hand over the full cash and if not as described i will walk away, im not going to pay first and then wonder what i have just bought, its only a 460 car and i have taken a risk but its not a lot of money and if its rank i can ebay it again.
> 
> for what its for, it does not matter if its a little rough as long as its reliable and is not going to cost me money


The problem with ebay is that once you've bid it's a binding agreement. You aren't bidding to test drive (as millions of auto auctions on ebay suggest). Only if it's not as described in his advert can you "walk away". If it's just not quite as expected then you still have to binding agreement to buy it. But I'm sure it'll be fine - especially for your needs and after the questions you asked. And the paintwork will come up fine.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The curse of e-bay.

No matter how you look at it, I think you've bought a heap. I wouldn't be too worried about the paintwork when it has sills that look as if they are about to dissolve into thin air ...

But it might be OK for your needs. It must have some redeeming features - does it have a Radio, is it a Diesel?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

460 quid is a bargain for a cheap, chuck your sh|t in the back run around. Go get it, clean it up, have fun til the mot runs out and then leave it on a country lane and torch it.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> 460 quid is a bargain for a cheap, chuck your sh|t in the back run around. Go get it, clean it up, have fun til the mot runs out and then leave it on a country lane and torch it.


Yeah, just add a match to one of the oil leaks.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Yeah, just add a match to one of the oil leaks.


There'll be no oil leaks. Not for Â£460.

If you want oil in it (albeit briefly before it leaks out), the price would have been higher.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, just add a match to one of the oil leaks.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

well surprise, i just got a message from the bloke saying he has not heard from me and he is going to give the other bidders a second chance offer.

when the auction ended friday eve i sent him a message from work stating i was at work and would email him when i get home.

him fri 10pm 
hi thanks for buying the 4x4 you can call me on 01581 300761 . when can u collect ?

me fri 11.50pm 
Hi shall i pay a deposit by paypal and pay the remaining cash when i collect vehicle? Or i could pay the full amount when i collect vehicle.

is it glenluce you stay, i am in prestwick, i have a work mate who lives near stranraer so he could give me a lift one day mon or tues after work so i would arrive at your place around 4pm, is this suitable.

him sun 9.10 am 
hi can you contact me about collection of the frontera on 01581 300761 . or give me a contact to call you thanks

me - i phoned him about noon, no answer, left a message with my number to get back to me

me sent him email to say i had called 12.27 - hi i called and left a message

him 16.15 
hi i have not heard from you and i need to move the car so i have sent second chance offers to the other bidders so if they buy it first then its theres sorry

me 
hi i have phoned you today at the number you gave me, i left you a message with my phone number, i also emailed you the other day stating my intentions of coming to collect it monday or tuesday, apart from that what am i to do, feel free to sell it to whomever you wish just dont give me negative feedback as you are the one offering it to other people, i did my bit and contacted you with my intentions.#

what a freak, so thinking of using this to bail out and look for smething more promising

thanks for al the advice guys but it looks like this guy is strange, maybe a sign


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

WALK


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

AWAY


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

N O W !


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

back to ebay then me thinks :lol:

look for a shiny one


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)




----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That was a close one.


----------

